# Bloomberg: Hell for Elon Musk is a Midsize Sedan



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Interesting article. Some new tidbits about the earliest stages of development while planning the Model 3.

Lots of negative sections including reviewing mistakes that Tesla has made in the Model 3 ramp and reporting cases of worker burn-out. A few new pictures I haven't seen before.

Hell for Elon Musk Is a Midsize Sedan https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...-s-model-3-became-elon-musk-s-version-of-hell


----------

